# مكان الذبيحةِ ولدِتَ



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

:11: ********************** *:11:​
*لوقا 2 : 6 *

*وَبَيْنَمَا هُمَا *
*هُنَاكَ تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُهَا لِتَلِدَ. *

*

*​ 



*مكان الذبيحةِ ولِدتَ*
*هكذا لعالَمِنـا قد دخلت*
*ولا قصرًا للملوكِ أعددت*
*لكن في مذود البقر ِوضِعتَ*
*وبأيدي العذراء مريم قد ُقمطَّت*
*بزوار غرباء لم يعرفوكَ قد رُحِِّبتَ *
*بمجد الله وسلامٌ على الأرض قد جئت*



*جاءوا لأجلك من بلد بعيد*
*لينظروا المولود الملك العتيد*
*قدموا هدايـاهم والكل كان سعيد*
*سجدوا كلهم لصاحب النجم الجديد*
*نجمٌ أضاء السماء وقت البرد الشديد*
*فرحوا فرحًا عظيمـًا كأنهم في يوم عيد*
*رجعوا من طريقٍ آخر وتركوا الملك العنيد*



*لك في قلبي مكان*
*يا من خلقت الأكوان*
*بركـة منـك لكل انسان*
*عيوننا بتترجاك يا حنان*
*أن تُتمم وعـدك لنا بالإتيان*
*نتمتع بوجهك نشوفك بالعيان*
*في بيت الآب نبقـى ولا للأحزان*



:11: ********************** *:11:​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 يناير 2010)

جميل جدا يا فريدى .. رائع

كل سنة وانت طيب ​


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> جميل جدا يا فريدى .. رائع​
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب ​


 

*شكرًا لمرورك *

*الرب يمتعك بسلامه هذا العام*


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يناير 2010)

*لك في قلبي مكان*
*يا من خلقت الأكوان*
*بركـة منـك لكل انسان*
*عيوننا بتترجاك يا حنان*
*أن تُتمم وعـدك لنا بالإتيان*
*نتمتع بوجهك نشوفك بالعيان*
*في بيت الآب نبقـى ولا للأحزان*

رائع فريدى 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك 
وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *لك في قلبي مكان*
> *يا من خلقت الأكوان*
> *بركـة منـك لكل انسان*
> *عيوننا بتترجاك يا حنان*
> ...


 

*شكرًا لمرورك 

الرب يحفظك ويحرسك طوال العام*


----------



## lovely dove (6 يناير 2010)

> *مكان الذبيحةِ ولِدتَ*
> *هكذا لعالَمِنـا قد دخلت*
> *ولا قصرًا للملوكِ أعددت*
> *لكن في مذود البقر ِوضِعتَ*
> ...



روووووووووووووووووعة استاذ فريدي 
بجد تسلم ايدك 
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يناير 2010)

ربما كان سؤال المجوس (اين يولد ملك اليهود ) !!!!

فنقول لهم ، الله لا يسكن في هياكل من صنع البشر 

والكلام في اجابتك (لك في قلبي مكان ) 

كل سنه وانت طيب يا فريدي ، وشكرا لك .


----------



## ميرنا (6 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانتا طيب يا بابا يسوع 

ميرسى يا استاذ فريدى


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2010)

> *لك في قلبي مكان
> يا من خلقت الأكوان*
> *بركـة منـك لكل انسان*
> *عيوننا بتترجاك يا حنان*
> ...


 
كالعاده استاذي الغالي
كلمات اكثر من رائعه واسلوب مميز 
يسوع يبارك عمل يديك
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب وعيد سعيد علي الاسره كلها​


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

lovely dove قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعة استاذ فريدي
> 
> بجد تسلم ايدك
> وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب ​


 

*شكرًا على تقديرك 

الرب يحفظك فمك متكلمًا لمجده كل الأيام *


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> ربما كان سؤال المجوس (اين يولد ملك اليهود ) !!!!
> 
> فنقول لهم ، الله لا يسكن في هياكل من صنع البشر
> 
> ...


 

*شكرًا على تعليقك الحلو *

*الرب يحفظك يديك كاتبة لمجده كل يوم *


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

apsoti قال:


> كل سنة وانتا طيب *يا بابا يسوع*
> 
> ميرسى يا استاذ فريدى


 

*شكرًا على كلماتك 

الرب يبارك مجهودك في المنتى *


*يا بابا يسوع* 
*بتفكَّريني بمدارس الأحد ... بس جميلة *​


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> كالعاده استاذي الغالي
> 
> كلمات اكثر من رائعه واسلوب مميز
> يسوع يبارك عمل يديك
> ...


 


*شكرًا على تشريفك للموضوع **

الرب يُنجح عمل يديك كل صباح جديد *


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2010)

*

كل سته وأنتم طيبين

شكرا للموضوع المميز جدا

الرب يبارككم


​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *
> تُتمم وعـدك لنا بالإتيان*
> *نتمتع بوجهك نشوفك بالعيان*
> *في بيت الآب نبقـى ولا للأحزان*
> ...



*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
وكل عام وكافة البشر فى خير وسلام​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (6 يناير 2010)

عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر بالجسد

بصراحة لا اجد كلمات  أحلى من هذه

الرب يبارك فيك أخي الحبيب فريدي

تقول كلمات يفهمها حتى الصغير

وفي طياتها معاني اعجزت الحكماء عن فهمها

صلي من أجل ضعف أخوك...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 يناير 2010)

*بجد جميله جدا الكلمات دى
كل سنه وانت طيب فريدى
عيد ميلاد مجيد
*​


----------



## Eva Maria (6 يناير 2010)

*كل عام والجميع بخير 

أشكر اناملك أستاذنا العزيز فريدي على هذا الابداع 

*


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *كل سته وأنتم طيبين*​
> *شكرا للموضوع المميز جدا*​
> 
> *الرب يبارككم*​​


 

*شكرًا على تقديرك ومشاعرك الحلوة *

*الرب يفرَّح قلبك بأيام كلها عيد*


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​*
> 
> *وكل عام وكافة البشر فى خير وسلام*​


 

*شكرًا على مرورك *

*وعلى أمنياتك الجميلة *

*الرب معك يا جبار البأس *


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

elias017 قال:


> عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر بالجسد
> بصراحة لا اجد كلمات أحلى من هذه
> الرب يبارك فيك أخي الحبيب فريدي
> تقول كلمات يفهمها حتى الصغير
> ...


 


*شكرًا على كلامك الجميل والآية الأجمل *

*إذهب بسلام مع الرب ... وإذهب من قوة الى قوة *

*ياقوتي أسرع الى نصرتي *


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *بجد جميله جدا الكلمات دى*
> *كل سنه وانت طيب فريدى*
> *عيد ميلاد مجيد*​


 

*شكرًا على تقديرك *

*الرب يُحسن إليكِ بمراحمه كل يوم*


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

**ماريا** قال:


> *كل عام والجميع بخير *
> 
> *أشكر اناملك أستاذنا العزيز فريدي على هذا الابداع *


 

*أشكرك على تعبيراتك *

*يارب شجعتني قوة ً في نفسي ... يا مجدي ورافع رأسي *


----------



## عادل نسيم (6 يناير 2010)

*الأخ فريدى *
*تحية طيبة لمجهودك العظيم حلوة قوى القصيدة الرب معك دائما"*


----------



## جيلان (7 يناير 2010)

*جميل جدا كالعادى .. بتعجبنى طريقتك فى الكلام كل جملة اطول من الى قبلها فنااان وشاعر كبير بجد
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب *


----------



## twety (7 يناير 2010)

*لا للاحزان فى عيد اعظم اله
اقبل قلوبنا يارب مكان لك
وحياتنا بوجودك لها طعم 

شكرا استاذنا الغالى فريدى
منتحرمش ابدا من كلماتك الجميله دى

كل سنه وحضرتك والاسرة بخير وطيبييييييين 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يناير 2010)

> *لك في قلبي مكان*
> *يا من خلقت الأكوان*
> *بركـة منـك لكل انسان*
> *عيوننا بتترجاك يا حنان*
> ...




*جميله جدا بجد

ربنا يبارك استاذى 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يناير 2010)

كلمات رااااااائعه استاذ فريدى
تسلم ايدك
ميررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## rana1981 (7 يناير 2010)

*جميل جدا 
كل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## fredyyy (8 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم;1 792857 قال:
			
		

> *الأخ فريدى *
> *تحية طيبة لمجهودك العظيم حلوة قوى القصيدة الرب معك دائما"*


 


*شكرًا اخي / عادل *

*على رقة مشاعرك وتقديرك *

*ليُنير الرب بوجهه أمامك ويُريحك *


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

*نو كومنت
السكوت افضل من التعابير إذا كانت التعابير تعجز عن التعبير فأى تعبير نعبر به عن ما عبر بنا والينا
فليتنا نقدر ان نعبّر عن ما بداخلنا لكى نـَعبُر عن ما بداخلنا
*​


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2010)

الله يا فريدى 

كلام اكتر من رااااااااااااااااااائع

كل سنه وانت طيب 

عيد سعيد عليك وعلى اسرتك يارب 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يناير 2010)

*جميييييييييييلة جدا يا استاذ فريدي*
*كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وكل الاسرة بخير وصحة وسلامة*
**​


----------



## ارووجة (8 يناير 2010)

ربنا يباركك 
راائع جدااا
كل سنة وانتا طيب اخي


----------



## totty (8 يناير 2010)

*كلمات جميله نابعه من قلب جميل

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب يا أستاذى*​


----------



## SALVATION (9 يناير 2010)

*



لك في قلبي مكان
يا من خلقت الأكوان
بركـة منـك لكل انسان
عيوننا بتترجاك يا حنان

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_روعه كلماتك كالعادة فريدى _
_حقيقى تسلم ايدك وفكرك_
_يسوع يبارك كل حياتك 
_​_
_


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 يناير 2010)

تسلم ايدك جميلة


----------



## النور الجديد (16 يناير 2010)

*سلام المسيح معك*
*أخي فريدي مشكور لسردك هذا الموضوع*
* الجميل والكلمات أكثر من الرائعه واسلوب مميز ومشوق*
*وكل عام وانت  واسرتك والجميع بالف خير*

*لك في قلبي** مكان
يا من خلقت الأكوان*
*بركـة منـك لكل انسان
عيوننا بتترجاك يا حنان
أن تُتمم وعـدك لنا بالإتيان
نتمتع بوجهك نشوفك بالعيان
في بيت الآب نبقـى ولا للأحزان *

*ولد المسيح هللويا*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2010)

من بين ثقوب الايمان..

 وثنايا هيام القلوب والوجدان..

تسللت ..

كلماتك العذبه مرنمة اجمل الالحان..

تعزف على وتر المحبة والسلام .والامان..

لتنثر شذاها عطراً منتشياً بولادة رب الاكوان..

فريدي المبدع..

اسجل اعجابي بروعة حروفك..

وبرونق اسلوبك العذب..

لامست احساسك احساسنا..

ابدعت فتميزت..

جزيل شكري..وتحياتي القلبيه..


كليمووووووووووو...


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *جميل جدا كالعادى .. *
> *بتعجبنى طريقتك فى الكلام كل جملة اطول من الى قبلها *
> *فنااان وشاعر كبير بجد **كل سنة وحضرتك طيب *


 

*شكرا على مرورك وتقديرك *

*وتستمر فرحتك كل أيام حياتك*


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

twety قال:


> *لا للاحزان فى عيد اعظم اله*
> 
> *اقبل قلوبنا يارب مكان لك*
> *وحياتنا بوجودك لها طعم *​
> ...


 

*نعم لا للأحزان في ميلاد من ترنمت له الملائكة *

*وعمت الفرحة الجميع ولم تبقى هناك نفس حائرة *

*شكرًا أختي الفاضلة / twety*


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *جميله جدا بجد*
> *ربنا يبارك استاذى *​


 

*شكرًا على تشريفك للموضوع *

*بركة المسيح تكون معك وتدوم معك*


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> كلمات رااااااائعه استاذ فريدى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررسى ليك
> ...


 
*شكرًا على تشريفك للموضوع *

*بركة المسيح تكون معك وتدوم معك*


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *جميل جدا​*
> 
> *كل سنة وانت طيب*​


 *شكرًا أختنا / *rana1981

*على مرورك وتشريفك للموضوع *

*إله السلام يغمرك بسلامه ويُديم أفراحه لك *


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *نو كومنت*
> 
> *السكوت افضل من التعابير إذا كانت التعابير تعجز عن التعبير فأى تعبير نعبر به عن ما عبر بنا والينا*
> *فليتنا نقدر ان نعبّر عن ما بداخلنا لكى نـَعبُر عن ما بداخلنا*​


 

*يا نهار أبيض ... كل ده حصل *

*تعبير واحد عمل فيك كده *

*بصراحة أنا كان قصدي أعيد عليك بس*

*لكن الموضوع كبر خالص ومش عارف أعبَّر عن تعبيراتك المُعبرة *

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*سلام الرب معك *


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> الله يا فريدى ​
> 
> كلام اكتر من رااااااااااااااااااائع​
> كل سنه وانت طيب ​
> عيد سعيد عليك وعلى اسرتك يارب ​


 

*شكرًا / *candy shop

*على تشريفك للموضوع. ربنا يبارك خدمتك *


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جميييييييييييلة جدا يا استاذ فريدي*
> 
> *كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وكل الاسرة بخير وصحة وسلامة*
> 
> **​


 

*شكرًا أختنا / *Roka_Jesus

*ليفيض قلبك بفرح الرعاة ويمتلأ فمك بترانيم الملائكة *


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2010)

*دايما استاذ فريدى كلماتك وتأملاتك رائعةو بسيطة*
*نتمنى المزيد من كلماتك الجميلة*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يناير 2010)




----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> ربنا يباركك
> راائع جدااا
> كل سنة وانتا طيب اخي​


 

*شكرًا أختنا / *ارووجة

*على مرورك وقديرك للموضوع *

*الرب يمتعك بحفظه الالهي كل يوم إلى مجيئه *


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

totty قال:


> *كلمات جميله نابعه من قلب جميل*​
> 
> 
> *كل سنه وحضرتك طيب يا أستاذى*​


 

*شكرًا أختنا / *totty

*على مشاركتك بالموضوع *

*نفرح مع الذين فرحوا فرحًا عظيمًا *


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

salvation قال:


> > *لك في قلبي مكان
> > يا من خلقت الأكوان
> > بركـة منـك لكل انسان
> > عيوننا بتترجاك يا حنان *
> ...


 

* شكرًا أخي الحبيب / *salvation

*على مشاعرك الحلوة وتقديرك للموضوع *

*أتمنى لك سنه بالهنا مملية *
*وبحب الفادي يسوع أحلى عطية 


*


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> تسلم ايدك جميلة


 


*شكرًا أختنا / *عاشقة البابا كيرلس

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*سيري بقوة صاحب المذود والصليب والقبر الفارغ*


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *سلام المسيح معك*
> 
> *أخي فريدي مشكور لسردك هذا الموضوع*
> *الجميل والكلمات أكثر من الرائعه واسلوب مميز ومشوق*
> ...


 

*شكرًا أختنا / *النور الجديد

*على مرورك وتقديرك وتشجيعك *

*يا صاحبة القلب المليان بحب المسيح*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (16 يناير 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك يافريدي روووووووووووووعة حقيقي ...


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> من بين ثقوب الايمان..
> وثنايا هيام القلوب والوجدان..
> تسللت ..
> كلماتك العذبه مرنمة اجمل الالحان..
> ...


 


*حبيبي وشريكي في الوجدان *
*نسبح معًا المسيح وقلبنا بحبه مليان *
*نشكره على حلوله بيننا ومعاه لا مكان للأشجان *


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *دايما استاذ فريدى كلماتك وتأملاتك رائعة وبسيطة*
> *نتمنى المزيد من كلماتك الجميلة*


 

*شكرًا أخي / *grges monir

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*ليدخل المسيح لقلبك ويُولِّد فرحًا دائمًا أقوى من كل الظروف*


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


>


 


*شكرًا / *marmora jesus

*ده كلام كبير قوي ... كلمة شكرًا متزينة بالورد *

*يارب تكوني وردة مفتحة ... يشم فيكِ الناس رائحة المسيح الذكية *


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك يافريدي روووووووووووووعة حقيقي ...


 


*شكرًا أخي / *ex-moslim 

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*ليدخل المسيح لقلبك ويُولِّد فرحًا دائمًا أقوى من كل الظروف*

*تشوف جماله وترنم ليه وتعرف إنه إله عطوف*


----------



## JOJE (16 يناير 2010)

كلام جميل
 بجد
 ربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *شكرًا / *marmora jesus
> 
> *ده كلام كبير قوي ... كلمة شكرًا متزينة بالورد *
> 
> *يارب تكوني وردة مفتحة ... يشم فيكِ الناس رائحة المسيح الذكية *





 
بجد كلامك جميل جدا وانا فعلا مش استحقه
ميرسي ليك
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك كل خير​


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

joje قال:


> كلام جميل
> بجد
> ربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير


 

*شكرًا أختنا / *joje

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*ليلمع جمال المسيح أمام عينيكِ ويُولِّد فيكِ صلاة من أجل المظلومين ليُنصفهم *


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*على فكرة إنتِ مش وردة بس *

*إنتِ سفيره عن المسيح. لتخبري عن حبه وبيت الآب المُعد لكل من يؤمن بفداه *

*ولأن وطننا سماوي نحن سفراء سماويين. يا لسمو مركزنا ومقامنا عندك يارب *


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يناير 2010)

_*كل   سنة وانت    جميل  *_
_*ومولود  فى قلبى  من جديد *_

_*دا مش عيد  هيعدى وخلاص لا  انا  هوفيلك السنة   دى باخلاص *_
_*وبجد   انا هتولد  مع ميلادك يا يسوع  *_
_*مرسى  يا باشا  بجد جميلة اوى*_​


----------



## fredyyy (17 يناير 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*كل سنة وانت جميل *_
> 
> _*ومولود فى قلبى من جديد *_​
> _*دا مش عيد هيعدى وخلاص لا انا هوفيلك السنة دى باخلاص *_
> ...


 


*شكرًا أخي / *jesuslovejohn

*على كلماتك الرقيقة وتشريفك للموضوع *

*الرب يولِد على إيديك نفوس تعبانة من العيشة في الخطية *


----------



## BITAR (17 يناير 2010)

*



بمجد الله وسلامٌ على الأرض قد جئت

أنقر للتوسيع...

رائع كعادتك
كل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> :11: ********************** *:11:​
> *لوقا 2 : 6 *
> 
> *وَبَيْنَمَا هُمَا *
> ...




_*اهنيك علي هذا الشعر الجديد
يا شاعر كلماتك اقوي من الحديد
و ربي يسوع  يجعل كل ايامك عيد*_

_*ههههههههههههههههه حاولت اقدك فشلت 
بجد جميل جدا 
ربنا يباركك وينمي موهبتك 
وليك احلي تقيم*_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2010)

*روووووووووووووووعة حضرتك 
الرب يبارك في مداد قلمك الزاهي ليمدح ويمجد في اسم الهنا 
الرب يبارك حياتك سيدي​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2010)

*العدرا تبارككم


كلمات فى منتهى الروووعه


شكــــــــــــــــــــــرا​*


----------



## zama (17 يناير 2010)

كلمات جميلة جداً يا أستاذى الحبيب ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يناير 2010)

الرب يبارك موهويتك من اجل عظيم اسمه فريدي
​


----------



## أَمَة (18 يناير 2010)

*في بيت الآب نبقـى ولا للأحزان*​ 
بحبه أرسل لنا الآب ابنه
فعرفنا انه الطريق
وبدونه لا وصول الى بيت أبيه
قبلناه وآمنا بيه 
فوصلنا الى بيت الآب بنوره البريق
حيث لا حزن ولا وجع ولا شهيق
بل حياة ابدية مع المسيح فيها نستريح​


----------



## christin (19 يناير 2010)

*كلمات جميلة
الرب يبارك موهبتك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 يناير 2010)

*لك في قلبي مكان
يا من خلقت الأكوان*
*بركـة منـك لكل انسان*
*عيوننا بتترجاك يا حنان*
*أن تُتمم وعـدك لنا بالإتيان*
*نتمتع بوجهك نشوفك بالعيان*
*في بيت الآب نبقـى ولا للأحزان*


كلمات اكثر من رااااااائعة
كل سنة وانت طيب استاذ فريدي​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (27 يناير 2010)

جميل جدا كلماتك ربنا يباركك


----------

